# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > حرفه ای: سورس بازی دوز مدل 9 تایی

## SHD.NET

سلام . 

امروز سورس بازی دوز رو به صورت 9 تایی رو برای شما گذاشتم .   :بوس: 

این بازی به صورت دونفره است، در نسخه بعدی هوش مصنوعی هم به اون اضافه میشه و قایلیت این رو پیدا می کنه که شما با کامپیوتر بازی کنید.  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 

عکس از محیط بازی:


برای دانلود کلیک کنید

----------

